# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Уровни сознания (коши)

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна уважаемый Ямуначарья прабху. Пожалуйста примите мои поклоны.

Спасибо Вам большое за ваши ответы на вопросы, ответы всегда глубокие и проясняют все темные пятна в сознании.

У меня к Вам вот такой вопрос: не могли бы вы максимально подробно раскрыть тему первых 4-х уровней сознания (анна-майа, прана-майа, гьяна-майа, вигьяна-майа коши)

1) как в живую, на практике можно по поведению, речи, ценностям понять что человек находится на каждой из этих уровнях сознания?

2) Возможно ли поднятие или опущения сознания человека по этим уровням в течении жизни?

3) если да (ответ на 2-й вопрос), то как это сознание поднимается? за счет чего?

4) Эмоции на каком уровне проявляются? и помогите пожалуйста точно различать чувства и эмоции

5) желания на каком уровне так же проявляются. Бывает такое состояние что человек НИЧЕГО не хочет (но потребности тела само собой закрывает)

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Сергей!

Вначале я приведу общие материалы на данную тему, которые я уже публиковал на данном форуме, в конце отвечу на Ваши вопросы:

«В теле существует пять различных областей бытия, известных как аннамайа, пранамайа, маномайа, вигьянамайа и последняя – анандамайа. В начале своей жизни каждое живое существо осознает лишь необходимость в еде. Ребенок или животное удовлетворяются, просто получая хорошую еду. Это стадия осознания, на которой цель состоит лишь в том, чтобы хорошо поесть, называется аннамайа. Анна означает пища.» («Источник вечного наслаждения», гл.86 «Молитвы олицетворенных Вед», фрагмент).

«Как уже говорилось, существует пять категорий обусловленных душ[5_3_25].Души, сознание которых очень ограниченно, получают тела животных, птиц или пресмыкающихся. А те, чье сознание почти полностью утрачено, становятся растениями и минералами.» (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита» 5.3).

Итак, первый уровень осознания – аннамайа. На данной стадии развития сознания находятся растения и минералы, и также все прочие живые существа в начале своей жизни, т.е. в младенческом возрасте. Что отличает данное сознание от последующей стадии (пранамайи)? Отсутствие осознанных действий по защите, размножению и сну. Да, растения размножаются, защищаются (иногда, при помощи шипов, колючек, ядовитости и пр.), «спят» (некоторые цветочные бутоны закрываются на ночь). Однако все эти действия совершаются ими неосознанно. Растения не видят снов (у нет ни глаз, ни нервной системы, ни мозга), не предпринимают активных действий по, скажем, привлечению пчел-опылителей или по защите (т.е. защищаются исключительно пассивно). Дополнительным признаком сознания лишь на уровне аннамайа являются постоянный рост тела. Растения и минералы никогда не выходят за уровень сознания аннамайа, и их рост продолжается в течение всего периода их жизни («Я постоянно ем, я постоянно расту, я существую»). Собстенно само название "растения" указывает на это. Что касается развитых форм жизни в младенческом возрасте… Мы может замахнуться или как-либо еще пригрозить младенцу человека или, например, хищного животного, однако он никак не отреагирует на наши действия. Это потому, что его сознание не достигло уровня пранамайа и находится лишь на уровне аннамайа. Следует отметить весьма принципиальный момент: уровень аннамайа (равно как и все последующие) называется Шрилой Прабхупадой «осознанием Всевышнего» (в оригинале: «This is a materialistic realization of the Supreme»). Как же это понимать? Мы знаем, что даже животное не может осознать Бога, как же Его осознают растения и минералы? Ответ таков: «зависимость существования от наличия пищи» означает, что живому существу _нужно_ что-то делать, чтобы существовать. Это подразумевает определенное осознание вида «Я – не Бог». Бхагавад-Гита (3.22): «О сын Притхи, во всех трех планетных системах нет такого дела, которое Я был бы обязан выполнять. Я ничего не желаю и ни в чем не нуждаюсь - и все же я занят выполнением предписанных обязанностей.» Тот, кто должен что-то делать, чтобы существовать, Богом не является. Осознание своей зависимости от пищи - начало осознания своей зависимомости от Бога. В новой, «синей» Бхагавад-Гите данная фраза: «This is a materialistic realization of the Supreme» переведена как «Это сугубо материалистическая концепция Всевышнего», в результате идея того, что аннамайа является именно определенным уровнем осознания Всевышнего не столь очевидна. В старой, «красной» Бхагавад-Гите перевод ИМХО более адекватен: «Это - материалистическое постижение Всевышнего». То, что сознание, соответствующее различным кошам, являет собой различные уровни осознания Всевышнего, весьма важно, позднее станет ясно почему.

Если ребенок человека или детеныш животного пытается защититься (убегая, прячась, отражая удар или нападая в ответ), это является признаком того, что он достиг уровня сознания пранамайа.

«После этого живое существо живет в сознании бытия живым. Если живое существо продолжает свою жизнь, не будучи атакованным или уничтоженным, оно считает себя счастливым. Это называется пранамайей, или сознанием сохранения существования.» («Источник вечного наслаждения», гл.86 «Молитвы олицетворенных Вед», фрагмент).

Данное сознание доступно животным и недоступно растениям.

«На уровне гьянамайи [другое название маномайи – Ямуначарья дас] живое существо не только осознает различные проявления жизни, но и начинает мыслить, чувствовать и желать.» Бхагавад-Гита (13.5, фрагмент комментария).

«После данной стадии, когда живое существо пребывает на ментальной платформе, его сознание называется маномайа». («Источник вечного наслаждения», гл.86 «Молитвы олицетворенных Вед», фрагмент).

На уровне манамайя живое существо начинает жить в теле ума. Это означает, что оно начинает испытывать желания, не связанные с удовлетворением четырех животных потребностей. Реалии морали, чести, эстетики относятся к маномайа коше. «Разница между человеком и животным заключается в том, что человек соблюдает законы морали, а животное — нет.» (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур, «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита»).

«Затем следует уровень осознания Брахмана, называемый вигьяна-майа, на котором живое существо отличает себя от ума и признаков жизни в теле.» Бхагавад-Гита (13.5, фрагмент комментария).

На уровне вигьянамайя (называемом также буддхимайа) живое существо начинает жить в теле разума. Оно обретает способность видеть себя отдельно от своих желаний и насущных потребностей. Если на стадии маномайа человек просто осознает свои желания: «Хочу!» (есть, спать, денег, автомобиль, поехать к морю, новую должность), то на стадии вигьянамайа он может посмотреть на свои желания со стороны («отличает себя от ума»): «Почему хочу? Давно ли? Откуда у меня возникло такое желание? Может быть лучше его не удовлетворять?» Когда сознание человека достигает человека достигает вигьянамайи коши, это создает благоприятную предпосылку для развития им самосознания.

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

В качестве примера того, как проявляется сознание на уровне вигьянамайа, можно привести некоторые хайку (традиционные японские стихи):

О,Улитка!
Взбираясь к вершине Фудзи
можешь не торопиться...

Исса


вдоль пляжа иду, оглянулся -
даже следов уже нет

Осаки Хесай


Что глупей темноты!
Хотел светлячка поймать я -
и напоролся на шип.

Мацуо Басе


Я хризантемы,
Тронутые инеем,
Собрал бы все,
Если бы это было
В моих силах и власти.

Осикоти-но Мицунэ


В них читателю предлагается не сопереживать чьим-то желаниям (как это часто бывает в мирской литературе), а напротив, взглянуть на них со стороны и отречься от них, или, по крайней мере, задуматься о целесообразности попыток их удовлетворения.

К сожалению, в новом, «синем» издании Бхагавад-Гиты объяснение вигьянамайи коши переведено некорректно (хотя в «красном» издании был корректный перевод): «Затем оно постигает Брахман (вигьяна-майю), то есть перестает отождествлять себя с умом и признаками жизни в теле.» В оригинале эта фраза звучит так: «Then there is Brahman realization, called vijnana-maya, in which the living entity's mind and life symptoms are distinguished from the living entity himself.» Вопрос заключается в понимании фрагмента «Then there is a Brahman realization…». Пословный перевод: «Then (затем) there is (существует) a Brahman (Брахмана) realization (осознание)»: Эта часть фразы была понята так (по сути): «Затем идет уровень осознания [безличного] Брахмана…». И на этом основании был сделан перевод второй части фразы: «то есть перестает отождествлять себя с умом и признаками жизни в теле». Да, действительно, джива, реализовавшая безличный Брахман, не отождествляет себя со своим умом, признаками жизни в теле, да и с телом вообще. Но на самом деле смысл данной фразы иной.

Что же имелось ввиду? Слово Брахман имеет несколько значений. Оно может указывать на безличный аспект Абсолюта, на представителя варны брахманов, на дживу, на Всевышнего и т.д. В данном случае имеется в виду «Всевышний». Как я упомянул ранее, важным моментом является то, что Шрила Прабхупада называет все перечисляемые коши различными уровнями осознания Абсолюта: «Итак, существует пять ступеней осознания Брахмана, называемых брахма пуччхам.» Перечисляя их, он называет Господа «Всевышним» (Supreme), «Высшей Абсолютной Истиной» (Supreme Absolute Truth) и, наконец, «Брахманом»(Brahman). Итак, правильный перевод: «Затем следует уровень осознания Брахмана [в значении «Всевышнего»], называемый вигьяна-майа, на котором живое существо отличает себя от ума и признаков жизни в теле.»

Что может быть подтверждением того, что смысл обсуждаемой фразы именно такой? Четыре низшие коши материальны, об этом недвусмысленно пишет Шрила Прабхупада, даже в двух местах: «Пока живые существа находятся на четырех низших ступенях жизни – аннамайа, пранамайа, манамайа и вигьнамайа – считается, что они находятся в материальных условиях жизни, но как только они достигают ступени анандамйи, они становятся освобожденными душами» и «Когда наши чувства очищаются, они освобождаются от материальных стадий, а именно аннамайи, пранамайи, манамайи и вигьнамайи – и достигают высшей ступени, анандамайи…»

В то время как безличный Брахман трансцендентен и является одним из аспектов постижения Абсолютного Господа: «Есть три класса трансценденталистов: гьяни, йоги и бхакты, то есть имперсоналисты, медитирующие йоги и преданные.» (Введение к Бхагавад-Гите). Стадия постижения безличного Брахмана не может быть материальной. На самом деле постижение безличного Брахмана относится к анандамайе, которая по сути есть Сам Господь («Верховный же Господь, которого называют ананда-майей, трансцендентен ко всем полям деятельности»), постигаемый в трех аспектах:

«Существует три ступени познания Верховного Господа: познание Брахмана, Параматмы и Бхагавана[5_3_8]. Под Брахманом понимают лишенное качеств безличное проявление Бога, противопоставляемое материальному миру, обладающему качествами. Ищущим Верховный Господь открывается Сам, и те, кто идет путем знания, постигают Его в трех упомянутых ипостасях.» (Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Чайтанья Шикшамрита» 5.3).

Итак, корректный перевод (из «красного» издания) звучит так: «Затем следует уровень осознания Брахмана, называемый вигьяна-майа, на котором живое существо отличает себя от ума и признаков жизни в теле.» Разумеется, когда сознание человека достигает вигьянамайа коши, он не получает имперсонального освобождения, а лишь получает возможность видеть свои желания отдельно от себя (что вовсе не означает их единомоментного исчезновения).

"Шудры находятся на уровне анна-майи, т.к. выполняют свои обязанности на уровне чувств. Вайшьи - на уровне прана-майи, ведь в эту сферу входит экономика, юриспруденция и проч. Деятельность кшатриев - дхарма. Брахманы находятся на уровне вигьяны."

(источник: "Варнашрама", из лекций Е.С. Бхакти Видъя Пурны Свами)

Итак, варны (помимо определенного сочетания гун влияющих на разум человека и естественных качеств) характеризуются склонностью к присутствию сознания (обусловленной склонностью наслаждаться именно так) преимущественно в одной из 4 материальных кош.




> 1)	как в живую, на практике можно по поведению, речи, ценностям понять что человек находится на каждой из этих уровнях сознания?


Следует различать достижение сознанием определенной коши и сосредоточение сознания на определенной коше как на определенном центре наслаждения. Второе определяет варну. Первое является свидетельством развития человеческого сознания. На аннамайа коше сознание присутствует с рождения. Когда младенец начинает пытаться защищаться тем или иным образом, это означает, что его сознание достигло пранамайа коши. Если человек проявляет желания в сфере эстетики, морали, чести и т.п. (что-то отличное от грубых животных потребностей), то можно сказать, что его сознание достигло манамайа коши. Если человек начинает видеть себя отдельно от своих материальных желаний, то его сознание достигло вигьянамайа коши.

2. Да, возможно поднятие сознания человека по данным уровням в течение жизни. Однако фиксация основного жизненного интереса на одной из кош (соответствующая варне) не меняется в течение жизни. Как я понимаю, возможен уход сознания с нижних кош при развитии верхних. Например, как я понимаю, у кшатриев за счет ухода сознания далеко вверх от уровня аннамайа развивалась индеферентность к физической боли.

3. В Ведические времена, как я понимаю, сознание поднималась за счет должного образования и самскар. Например, в Ману-самхите  говорится, что непрошедшего должного обучения к определенному возрасту кшатрия следует считать шудрой.

4. Эмоции проявляются на уровне пранамайа. Животные способны на эмоции.

5. Желания, связанные с животными потребностями, проявляются на уровне пранамайа. Желания, несвязанные с животными потребностями, проявляются на уровне манамайа.

Спасибо Вам за Ваши вопросы, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

